# Convertidor analogico/digital



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, amigos estoy fabricando el circuito que esta en este enlace (un adc discreto, usando operacionales y compuertas logicas,(con los integrados tl074 y 74ls86p respectivamente)... mi pregunta es la siguiente:

- el comparador hecho con los operacionales da un voltaje de 1.39 voltios o uno de 10.9 voltios (alimento los operacionales con una fuente de 12v) y las compuertas con una fuente de 5 v.

el voltaje "alto" podria dañar el integrado si lo conecto directamente?, seria mejor conectar los operacionales a +5v tambien?. simule el circuito en proteus y todo corre bien, pero no estoy seguro de que las compuertas del proteus sean reales sino ideales, asi que no tengo como saberlo

PD: (si lei el datasheet del 74ls86p), pero no estoy seguro de mi pregunta aun.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/fullimage.php?image=3736


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 7, 2009)

En la hoja de datos del 74ls86 de Fairchild

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/7/4/L/S/74LS86.shtml

dice que lo recomendado para el voltaje de entrada en nivel alto es de mínimo 2V (máximo y ya a riesgo de dañarlo hasta 7V)


----------



## algp (Jul 7, 2009)

Mas recomendable es usar comparadores que tengan salida colector abierto en lugar de op.amp. Por ejemplo podrias usar 2 LM339. A cada salida de cada comparador habria que agregar una resistencia a +5V. De esa forma puedes tener un valor de tension de alimentacion de los comparadores ( y en consecuencia rango de tension de entrada ) diferente de la tension de salida de los comparadores , que en este caso se necesita de 5V.


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

ok, ya logre que encienda... pero solo conectando las salidas del integrado a transistores, creo que no suple suficiente corriente para encender los led del display cierto?, osea que tengo que usar 7 transistores para encender la pantalla?


----------



## algp (Jul 7, 2009)

La salida del convertidor A/D que indicas en el primer mensaje tiene solo 3 salidas D0, D1, D2, evidentemente es un codigo binario simple. 

Creo entender ( dentro de la redacción algo confusa de tu ultimo mensaje ) que quieres conectar un display de 7 segmentos al convertidor A/D. En ese caso lo mas simple podria ser usar un CI tipo 7447.


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

hmm me disculpo si no se entendio, usare un 74ls48 para transferir el codigo binario al codigo de un display 7 segmentos (abcdefg...), sin embargo este integrado no prende el led por si solo, debo conectarlo a un transistor para poder encender las luces.


Ok, otra duda con respecto a la foto de arriba, lei en wikipedia que un comparador hecho con operacionales no debe tener en sus entradas un voltaje mayor al de su alimentacion. la variacion que mediran mis comparadores es de 1 a  12 voltios, sin embargo; creo que  los 74ls86 (compuertas xor) solo soportan un maximo de 5v en sus entradas(esto lo entendi del datasheet, pero podria estar equivocado), por esto cambie la alimentacion de los operacionales a 5v, sin embargo luego de leer el articulo de wikipedia temo que no funcionen bien los comparadores.

Que podria hacer para bajar estos niveles de 0-12v en la salida de los comparadores a niveles logicos de 0-5 para no dañar las compuertas xor?, debo poner la alimentacion de mis operacionales en 12 voltios de nuevo? o el comparador funcionara sin problemas a 5v?


----------



## leaelectronico (Jul 7, 2009)

puedes usar compuertas cmos..las cmos segun hojas de datos tienen un gran margen de tension Vcc..si no mal recuerdo entre 3 y 18 V  ...si quieres usar 5V en el circuito logico..alimenta los operacionales con 5...y en la entrada podes comparar tensiones hasta 12 pero cuando compare para un lado o para otro la salida va a ser 0 o 5.....un convertidor es algo complejo.je...saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

nop... como te comentan arriba, usa un operacional de colector abierto alimentado a +12V, la salida la pones a una resistencia conectada a +5V y la salida del operacional fluctuara entre 0 y 5V, posteriormente puedes mandar ese valor a tus XOR sin miedo a que se quemen...


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

si bueno eso es lo que quiero, que los niveles de mi comparador sean 0  o 5v, entonces no hay problema si lo alimento con 5 v aunque sus entradas sean de hasta 12 v?


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> nop... como te comentan arriba, usa un operacional de colector abierto alimentado a +12V, la salida la pones a una resistencia conectada a +5V y la salida del operacional fluctuara entre 0 y 5V, posteriormente puedes mandar ese valor a tus XOR sin miedo a que se quemen...



disculpa, que es eso de colector abierto? me podrian explicar un poco mas a ver si es factible para mi usarlo?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

Armate este circuito... lo hice para 4 niveles y no puse los diodos de salida, pero te da la idea de como lo tienes que conectar

La salida de colector abierto es una salida que te dan "flotada" en algunos circuitos, tu la debes de conectar a algun lado para que funcione y pueda servir de traductor de voltaje, en este caso conectando la resistencia a 5V nos limita la salida del operacional a que trabaje en los niveles de entre 0 y 5V... .


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

ok, se lo mostrare al profe a ver si me deja armarlo con esos, (nos pidio que lo hicieramos con operacionales y compuertas). En caso de que no me lo permita alimentar el operacional con 5 v esta bien? aunque las entradas sean de 12 v?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

No creo que tu profesor se moleste, el LM339 tambien es un operacional pero de colector abierto (uno de los miles y miles de operacionales diferentes que hay en la industria), incluso si quieres usarlo en empaque individual puedes usar el LM311

Si tu profe no te permite cambiar el modelo del operacional entonces no puedes alimentar el circuito con 12V... todo tiene que ser alimentado por 5V, la unica manera de poder alimentarlo con 12V es poner zeners a la salida de los operacionales, pero se me hace mucho gastadero de tiempo y esfuerzo para una practica...

Otra forma de alimentarlo a 12V es usar una compuerta XOR de la serie 40XX... deja busco el numero de parte

Edit: parece que es el CD4077


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 7, 2009)

y podria usar divisores de tension para las salidas de cada operacional (se que serian 14 resistencias pero tengo ya la placa con la mayoria de las cosas soldadas, el profe me habia dicho que estaba bien al comienzo asi que la solde.) es decir por ejemplo para 12 v de salida  un divisor de 4,7k-7k?.. para que me diera 4 v de salida en nivel alto y cercano a tierra en nivel bajo?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

Eso si lo puedes hacer.. y de hecho se me hace una solucion muy practica.....

pero mejor coloca el puente a la entrada de la señal en el pin positivo de los operacionales.... asi es mas rapido


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 8, 2009)

ok, las salidas del operacional me dan 4.5v en nivel alto y 1.30-39 en nivel bajo, estos son niveles logicos aceptables? (creo que la regla es 2/3 de vcc en adelante es  nivel alto  no? y de 1/3 de vcc para abajo es nivel bajo, cierto?.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2009)

El nivel bajo aun no lo siento dentro de los limites aceptables..... me suena a que tienes algo mal conectado o el operacional no esta respondiendo como es debido, intenta poner una resistencia de 10k a la salida y tierra para intentar jalar un poco mas el nivel bajo a cero


----------



## algp (Jul 8, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> El nivel bajo aun no lo siento dentro de los limites aceptables.....


Es normal. Es uno de los inconvenientes de usar op. amp. donde deberia usarse un comparador.

El LM339 no es exactamente un op. amp. Es un comparador. Un comparador es relativamente similar a un op. amp., pero esta diseñado especialmente para ser usado como comparador no para trabajar en forma lineal.


----------



## joakinrox (Jul 8, 2009)

hmmm... bueno me quedaria entocnes la opcion de los schmitt, ?, aunque probare a ver si las compuertas cogen el 1.3v como nivel bajo, les avisare que resulta


----------



## chelo7 (Jun 9, 2012)

hola estoy con el adc y tengo un problema ya trabaje con los lm339 y cuando voy al codificador no obtengo resultados en mis 3 salidas o no son correctos aqui les dejo el circuito ayuda plz


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2012)

El pin 14 (GS) no debería estar a GND, y el pin 15 (EO), tampoco a 5V, dejalos sueltos (sin conexión)

Prueba eso, y comenta.

Saludos


----------



## chelo7 (Jun 12, 2012)

gracias!!!! refunciona estaba un poco confundido Ya termine el circuito en su totalidad acabare de armar el esquema en proteus y lo subo 
Saludos


----------

